# HELP! squeeling noise coming from engine...



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm over in Michigan and right now it's pretty cold outside! Anyway, when i was at a stoplight I noticed that when I pushed the button for ther rear defroster and give it some gas a whining sound comes from the engine!!! It almost sounds as if the belt is slipping! When the light turned green, i took off and the whining was horrible!!! Sounded like an old car with a slipping belt! The thing is, when i turn off the rear defroster everything is fine!!! the whining stops!!!... even when it's under load. Why is that? I just replaced the accessory belts about 2 or 3 months ago! What could be the problem? The ony time it doesn't squeel with the rear defroster on, is when it's idling... but once i rev it up, or start going... that's when it makes the noise? Any ideas guys?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If you turn on the stereo loud, or are in the process of rolling up your windows (basically anything that draws a bit of current) does it squeel? It's possible your alternator belt is loose and when you put an electrical load on it it starts slipping.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> If you turn on the stereo loud, or are in the process of rolling up your windows (basically anything that draws a bit of current) does it squeel? It's possible your alternator belt is loose and when you put an electrical load on it it starts slipping.



nope, i can roll the windows down, turn the radio loud have the headlights on.. prolly all at the same time... with no problems. the only thing that causes the squeel is when i push the button for the rear defroster... and it only squeels when i rev it up or when i start moving... at idle, it's quiet.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

My belts started to squeel at the start of the winter season, so all I did was tighten them up a bit.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> My belts started to squeel at the start of the winter season, so all I did was tighten them up a bit.


don't the b15's with the qg18 have automatic tensioners, though? Is it still possible to tighten them manually?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

91 3sgte said:


> don't the b15's with the qg18 have automatic tensioners, though? Is it still possible to tighten them manually?


Hmm........not quite sure on that one. I have a B15 SR20DE, so I have to manually tension my belts.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

extreme_serene @ [url]www.b15sentra.net[/url] said:


> *Well, since it's cold as junk where you are, it might be the belt tensioner that's faulty. I have a friend that has a 01 QG18 and she just had to have her's replaced and the brakes worked on too. A lot of people have had to have their belt tensioners replaced because it squeeks. The only time mine has squeeked was when I was spraying brake fluid off the chassis after putting the lines on (brake fluid eats away at paint) and I accidently sprayed water up on the belt. As soon as all the water was off, it didn't do it anymore. And besides, it only did it when I turned the engine over four or five times with in one minute to try and diagnose the problem. *


Hmm..so it seems to not be able to adjust, so that might lead to you having to get it replaced. Should have someone sitting in the car to help you troubleshoot outside the car.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Cold*

I doubt it would be the Cold.

I'm from Montreal, we've been hitting -30 to - 45 (celcius) every day for the last 2 weeks and my car doesn't make any squeeking noise.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yamakasi said:


> I doubt it would be the Cold.
> 
> I'm from Montreal, we've been hitting -30 to - 45 (celcius) every day for the last 2 weeks and my car doesn't make any squeeking noise.


I don't know how to explain it, but I have to definitely say that it was because it was cold for my belts to squeel pretty bad before I tightened them.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Dunno.*

Maybe they put different types of belts in Canada? I know i've had problems with different parts when importing from the states. (Like lights). So maybe we don't share the same parts. I have a friend that has a Silver SpecV 2003 and another with a Black SpecV 2004 and none of them had problems like this.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Interesting.


----------

